# Mystic Blue vs. Topaz Blue differences, compare and contrast



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I was informed by my local dealer that orders placed now for the *Topaz* blue would no longer be available and the color was changed to *Mystic* blue.

It's kinda hard to find one (since I don't believe it's arrived yet) but does anyone have any comparison information regarding the differences? :dunno: 


Some sort of photographic comparison between the 4 blues would be great. I was kinda disappointed with the brochure, all the pictures were off the Silver/Gray shades.

mecklaiz


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Are you looking for something like this?

mystic comparo

There are also some auto show pics. Do a search for mystic blue.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I thought I saw a Mystic Ci on my way home today. Then I noticed it was a 00 328Ci non-SP in a really dark shade of Topaz.

I'm willing to bet the acceptable range for Topaz and Mystic come really close to overlapping.


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

Mystic:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's my Topaz blue . . . I think the Mystic is a little darker . . . If anything I think it looks better then the Topaz not worse . . .


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Mystic is more blue, less of a gray/flat tinge if you will. It's a gorgeous color, I'd have no problem replacing my topaz with it.


----------

